# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK تحديثات :  تحديث ملفات التورنادو Hwk ini 18/08/2012

## bodr41

* تحديث ملفات التورنادو Hwk ini 18/08/2012
ATTACHED IS THE LATEST INI FOR HWK USERS. NEW LANGUAGE DESCRIPTION FOR THE FOLLOWING MODELs ADDED:  ملف ini لمستخدمي التورنادو (hwk) ايضافة جديدة للغة للموديلات التالية :  RM-807 Nokia 808
RM-810 Nokia 111
RM-811 Nokia 111.1
RM-871 Nokia 113 NOT COMPLETE
RM-837 Nokia 112 NOT COMPLETE   يمكن اضافة الملف في هدا المسار x :\ Program Files \ Nokia \ Phoenix
او من هدا المسار x : \ Program Files \ SarasSoft \ UFS \ UFS_DCT x BB5   ملاحظة : هدا الملف يضيف تحديث معلومات ملف اللغة للموديلات المدكورة وانه لا يضيف موديلات جديدة الى القائمة   DCTxBB5     بمناسبة حلول عيد الفطر المبارك غدا أعاده الله علينا وعليكم وعلى آلامة الإسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات. عيد مبارك سعيد وكل عام وانتم بخير*

----------


## ameerl

*مشكور اخي اسامة للمتابعة الرائعة
كل عام وانت بالف خير ( مثبت )*

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## jazouli89

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## essam2005

مشكوووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر

----------


## gsm imad

*مشكور اخي*

----------


## امير الصمت

مشكور وبارك الله فيك

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------


## bahri20000

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## محمدنور

مشكور 
كل عام وانت بالف خير

----------


## youky

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## omarb1989

مشكور أخي الله يحفظك

----------


## omarb1989

[center]جزاك الله خيرا اخي[/ce :Smile: nter]

----------


## rachid351

مشكور اخي

----------


## adoula

جزاك الله خيرا اخي جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## djmomie

*مشكور اخي اسامة للمتابعة الرائعة*

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

شكراا على المرورو

----------


## hamza2006

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## youky

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## bouhelal

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## حماده زرزو

شكرا اخي

----------


## gdora

جزاكم اللة الف خيز

----------


## gdora

جزاكم اللة الف خير
د

----------


## b@sil

مشكور وبارك الله فيك

----------


## msn_6500s

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------


## عمار زرزور

مشكوررررررررررررر 
مشكووووووووووووور

----------


## koukitarek

_مشكور اخي_   :Smile:

----------


## koukitarek

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------

